# Tolumnia Sniffen



## Erythrone (Mar 31, 2012)

Not the best shape nor color but a good bloomer


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 31, 2012)

What a show!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh man, what a show is right! :clap: I'd be happy if mine just sent out _one_ spike!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice. I have to look for purple/pink tolumnias!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd be happy with that!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 1, 2012)

Very Nice!! Do you grow them in LECA?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks everybody!





Ruth said:


> Very Nice!! Do you grow them in LECA?



Yes. The plant was mounted when I bought it 2 years ago.. I just put it in a clay pot and filled will LECA. I must water several times a week, even in winter. Grown under a 1000 W HPS

Almost all my Tolumnias are grown this way. But I still have one in sphagnum moss.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. I have to look for purple/pink tolumnias!


Stay tuned, Eric!


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 1, 2012)

That looks like a very happy plant!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 2, 2012)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 2, 2012)

> But I still have one in sphagnum moss


You can grow them in sphag???


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 2, 2012)

Ruth, I bought one plant in sphag, and I decided to repot it in sphag.... It grows more slowly than many others, but the roots are very good. I bought it in falll 2009 I think. It has 3 of 4 spikes by now.

It was a test. I think the plant can grow in Sphagnum under my conditions (strong HPS light, very good ventilation). I don't think it would be as good if I were growing it in the living room.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> I don't think it would be as good if I were growing it in the living room.



I think I have to post a photo now!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 2, 2012)

Do you grow in sphag?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 2, 2012)

I have four, all in spaghnum, for about a year. Lots of new growths, no blooms. They cook on a south facing window; I don't think I'm watering them enough...


----------



## Ruth (Apr 2, 2012)

I have 4 Tols, and up until a few days ago, I grew them all mounted. I've had them for quite a few years and they did fine but the last couple of years the foliage doesn't look good. I'm thinking that they haven't been kept wet enough??? I took 2 of the mounted ones and put them in little clay pots with a small gravel type mix, and put them under lights. If they grow for me under lights, I will move the other two into pots. The picture is of one that is still mounted. I just might try one in moss.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty, Ruth! I can get away growing them in moss here because it's a bloody desert and also because of the perpetual heat of the south window.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanted to show the media my plants are currently growing in.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2012)

I grow mine in coconut husk fiber in clay pots. Almost all are in spike right now.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 4, 2012)

> I wanted to show the media my plants are currently growing in.


Wow! those roots are fantastic! Maybe I will try my next Tol in Leca.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 4, 2012)

Eric, that's hilarious, it's like the roots are screaming "let us out, let us out!!!".
:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2012)

Ruth said:


> Wow! those roots are fantastic! Maybe I will try my next Tol in Leca.



Er, Ruth, they're not in any media and I need to put them in something. I think the plants need to attach to something; after which they can spend their enregy on making spikes.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 4, 2012)

Well it looked like you could see a little media(Leca) down thru all those roots.(Maybe the roots don't like it and are trying to get away:rollhappy:.) Do you fertilize and water a lot?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2012)

I spray them every morning. There are stones (and maybe some Leca) in the pots. IMO they need media that drys out quickly.


----------

